# How's the outlook in your area?



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, here's how my area is doing...

Orange County, CA Home Building down 94%
http://lansner.freedomblogging.com/2008/09/29/oc-homebuilding-down-94/3990


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

It be a lot better w/o the media chiming in "hold on tight to your cash".:whistling


----------



## Carport King (Jan 7, 2008)

*Life is Good!*

Yes we are off by 48% but after tearing down our overhead and getting it down to a comfort level we are doing great now.

We have kicked up our advertising to try to gain market share. This has worked and our sales now are better then ever. Good luck.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

commercial and remodeling here in Denver seems to be doing ok, just picked up 3 good jobs within the last month. I can tell you when the markets fall we see a drop in leads but for the most part still going strong... so far


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm interested to see how others are doing in California or Florida where there are high concentrations of foreclosures.


----------



## AskForTheSale (Apr 3, 2008)

Not all areas of the country are doom and gloom like the media want you to think they are. 

Some areas real estate has hardly dropped in value and unemployment is not high.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

South Bay is not as bad as OC but we are losing alot of jobs to guy's showing up here bidding jobs for pennies on the dollar. They come from 818, 714 and 619 and have laborers that will work for $35-50 a day. Are foreclosures are going through the roof but houses are still selling at $150,000-200,000 less than last year. My house is in escrow for $396,000 paid $570,000 3 1/2 years ago and at one point in boom could of sold for over $600,000. Friend of mine in in Nor-Cal by Sacramento and construction companies are going under left and right whether they have been in business 2 or 20 years. He keeps switching companies as they go under and said the company that he is working for now dropped there profit margin to 3% to get contracts. They are the only company that has any work within 100 miles of him and his pay has been cut in half.


----------



## kpmills0408 (Oct 1, 2008)

*SFV is dead*

Hey guys..Things are SLOW.....with the exception of the commercial side. We have had to switch gears and put in long bidding hours. Although we do pools, spas, landscape and waterfeatures and not homes or buildings it seems the demand is still there but non of our potential clients can get funding. And of coarse the under bidders are out there. I recently designed a large project. My hard numbers from our subs came in at 160k. Some guy bids it and wins it for 150k! Below cost. You wonder sometimes!


----------



## CA Contractor (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, it's definitely slower here in Northern CA & we too, see many businesses failing. We're fortunate in that we've been in business 10 yrs & have built a solid reputation in our area - so it helps that we have many satisfied clients who refer us. Hang in there, the economy cannot stay down for long, it's got to start rebounding soon.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

First 6 months slower than normal. Last six months unbelievable. The calls keep coming. I am thankful my cup runneth over


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Things are looking bad in NY , I'm getting lots of calls and getting jobs but the HO cant get the cash to do the work . I lost 2 jobs last Monday that took me 5 weeks to line up . I build additions on homes . I am waiting to hear from a HO now about a 100,000 dollar job . I will call him this week my proposal is good for 15 days and the time is up . I think you would have to be crazy to drop 100Gs on a job now , but i will keep pitching . When the sun comes up again ,i will still be here I have nowhere to go. :thumbup:


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

.......


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Lost So Far...*

[deleted per advise of attorney]


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

renaissancer said:


> i've lost about $200k in business in the past year due to the "wonderfull massachsetts economy". People are backing out of projects and using the money to pay for heating oil or bills. Had one client last week pull a real screw job. Signed off on a project, gave me a 1/3 deposit per the rules. Today, found out the client had stopped payment on the check.
> 
> Raced to the clients house and was told though a closed door (person didn't have the brass ones to face me in person), that they had lost their job and the
> bank had filed a foreclosure notice on the house.
> ...



did you start the job ???before this


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

That is getting to be the norm , people backing out of improvement projects after noticing that they must cash in (nest eggs)investments to be comfortable.

Or they've just gotten sick after losing a few hundred grand in stocks.

With in the last 2 weeks I'v experienced one and have heard of 3 others.


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

*East Bay Ca.*

The company I do all my work for has 2 Green homes on the market, not selling. May turn into rentals. 5 other projects on hold until? Work has been slowing down Alot.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe it's a plan to send home the rate gouging ILLEGALS!:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Kirkland Interiors is doing _very_ well thank you.
With people not moving nor planning a move anytime soon they are looking around and deciding to repaint and decorate.


:thumbsup:


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Things suck here in Utah!!! I finished up a commercial building a couple months ago and have two homes that are on hold until next spring.

If anyone needs any plans drawn....I'll work [email protected]!!!


Sam


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Things are slow here but i'm optimistic for next year as my new marketing plan will kick in.


----------



## nitrox2595 (Dec 23, 2006)

i just started selling drugs... pm for your needs:thumbsup:


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Got as far as..*

[deleted]


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

Snow Man said:


> It be a lot better w/o the media chiming in "hold on tight to your cash".:whistling


 
You are not kidding. I often wonder how much the media makes the situation worse. Freedom of speech is a wonderful thing, but I hate them going overboard.

I remember a few months back CNBC had a big display on the screen during their whole broadcast about americas oil crisis. Now the overlay is credit crisis and economy crisis. I have also heard the worst (whatever is flavorable at the moment) since the great depression. All I know is I still do not see anyone selling apples on the street corner.

Our local in house sales are exactly the same they have been over the past year. Our site sales are way up, although that is somewhat distorted due to some new items that are super expensive. We run across the board for residential, commercial, industrial, and government. If anything residential is down. Commercial and Industrial are up and the government stuff is the same.

JJ


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

aikencolon said:


> You are not kidding. I often wonder how much the media makes the situation worse. Freedom of speech is a wonderful thing, but I hate them going overboard.
> JJ


I can remember some in the "media" talking about "6.00,7.00,8.00 gas by the end of the year."..And does anyone remember a few years ago about how we where all going to die from bird flu?

P.S. Dow closed 396 up..


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Dow closed up today? So what, that only makes a whopping two times this month. For all the other days it's been down. It's down 1,868 this month.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

BKFranks said:


> Dow closed up today? So what, that only makes a whopping two times this month. For all the other days it's been down. It's down 1,868 this month.


 Would it have made you happy if it was down 396?:blink:

Just trying to stay positive....


----------



## poolcageman (Dec 10, 2007)

In my home town of North Port Fl. 2-permits pulled for new Construction. A couple of years age they were pulling 200 a month. But we are optimistic for the Kitchen and Bath to pick up. Alot of calls but alot of tirekickers. People do not have the money, so we are trying to hit the market that does.


----------



## airborneSGT (Feb 19, 2007)

Things for me are slow in south FL. I am in the process or wrapping up one commercial project and one government. Other contractors I superintend for have been slow also. We have had a relatively calm storm season last couple of years which also does have an influence.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

It's pretty slow in San Diego generally, but the wealthier coastal areas are still busy. I've noticed just as many plans coming in for bid, but even the rich folks are having trouble pulling the trigger right now - I've got 2 bigggg jobs waiting, it's not a lack of money thing, just a general nervousness i think....


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Southeastern Connecticut Checking In*

Commercial and residential are both slow in this area. Even the casinos are laying off. I finished a job at the MGM Grand Resort Casino just in time. The Mohegan Sun casino just halted/ delayed construction of their new $800,000,000.00 hotel after the foundations went in. That was work for a year or better for 1,200-1,500 guys.

There is some residential work along the shore. People with $2 million plus homes looking for deals primarily. Two local condo projects just went belly up half way through.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Construction around my area is slowing down now but, that is normal for this area. For the most part, everyone I've talked to has been fairly busy this year.

On the other hand, I see a lot of slate factories laying off and a large furniture manufacturing plant doing the same. This keeps a lot of food on the table for locals and I suspect the worst hasn't even knocked on our door yet.

Our company is going to do well. We are lined up with a residential project until about March of next year. The work is all out of town. Last year I wouldn't consider it but this year it will keep us in business, making money. I'm fortunate to have found a good group of guys that will work out of town and whom I can trust to do things right without my everyday hand holding.

I think we're all going to have to diversify in one way or another while things "change"


----------



## dannno1967 (Apr 14, 2008)

It has slowed down here is South Florida. The economy is about the worst in the country here, yet I'm still getting work. Mostly by word of mouth. The cities are getting a lot stricter with building permit apps, engineering stricter and more expensive. Municipalities are now requiring substrate inspections (about $400 additional billed to customer) on top of already expensive hurricane impact window costs. The commercial end of the industry has slowed down, but worse yet is the complaints I've heard from brothers in my trade about how everyone is slow to pay. You have to break out the legal docs (notices, liens) as soon as you can, otherwise they will slow walk you on final payment. Its getting ridiculous. Ready to commence mafia like tactics to get paid. Just kidding. Renovation work is about all thats happening here, becuase of the foreclosures, but I'm looking for that to change. Hoping. Reports state that housing sales are on the increase in Cali. If its true, and continues, Florida should be next. It is a buyers market.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I suppose since I started this thread I'll post an update about how "wonderful" the economy is here.

•Home prices in California have dropped 28.7%, the worst in the nation.
http://lansner.freedomblogging.com/2008/10/23/calif-home-prices-off-287-nations-worst-fall/5112/

•Foreclosures up 228% in California.
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-foreclose24-2008oct24,0,1349817.story

•Unemployment one of the highest in the US at 7.7%. The only states worse are: Michigan 8.7%, Mississippi 7.8%, Road Island 8.8%
http://www.bls.gov/news.release/laus.nr0.htm

•As of September building permits, down 44 percent over last year expected 50% decline this year. Down 75% since 2005.
http://lansner.freedomblogging.com/2008/10/22/no-end-seen-for-calif-homebuilding-slump-in-2009/5039/

:surrender:


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

*OC yearlong job loss second highest in the U.S. *
Nov 4, 2008

Orange County’s job loss in the past year was second highest among U.S. metropolitan divisions, according to preliminary data from the Bureau of Labor Statistics and California Employment Development Department.
http://jan.freedomblogging.com/2008/11/05/oc-job-loss-second-highest-in-us/3680/


----------



## renet (Nov 3, 2008)

Actually, I am having a difficult time putting my fingers on the pulse here in Vancouver, Wa. 

Yes. home builders are slower, some filing for BK. But, on the other hand new homes are still being built and selling. I think the guys going under are the ones who had too much inventory at a high price. The new guy comes along and scoops up the land or lots at the auction or from the bank so his cost basis is much lower and he's in great shape and is able to sell to today's market buyer. 

Yes. Subs and workers are slower and many layoffs. However, other subs are dong fairly well. the ones doing well have a slimmer staff but the owners still have not put their tool bags back on.

Yes. Homeowners are still hiring but many are not. As stated above - some back out due to cash issues and others are fine.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Up here in northern Maine things seem to be doing very well. My company is small but i make a good living and am happy doing what i do. Ive been in buisness now for 13 years and this was my best year yet. usally in the winters we go weeks and sometimes months without any work at all. Ive manage to book work til end of jan. so far, with 1-3 calls still coming in every week. so hopefully it will continue being good til spring. Its a hard life but i still after many years seem to love it. keep your heads up, advertise more and keep your fingers crossed!


----------

